# Wyndham La Belle Maison Oct.29-31 New Orleans



## jules54 (Oct 6, 2016)

If any Wyndham owners have the weekend of Oct.29,30 reserved for La Belle Maison in New Orleans I need those 2 nites or even if you only have 1 nite I will take it.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## jules54 (Oct 12, 2016)

Still looking for these dates...Thanks


----------

